# Could an Alternator Going Bad Slow Acceleration?



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Could an alternator that is going bad slow acceleration from a stop? I have a 95 Pathfinder that is slow to start out from a stop. It squalls a bit and then will go, but seems to drag at first. Anyone ever have a stuck alternator lock up an engine, or make it drag excessively? I was thinking that this is a transmission problem. It may be-still not entirely sure. I touched the alternator pulley and it is very hot. I noticed the lights will flicker and become brighter as the slight screech lets up and it begins to go.


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

If the alternator has seized (Which isn't too common, but possible) it can bog the engine down as well as wear out the belts extremely fast. You will know if it has seized because there will be a constant screech as the belt slips on the alternator pulley. It is far more common to have a water pump or power steering pump seize, but it is possible if the bearings inside the alternator fail.

The main problem with a failed alternator is worrying about draining your battery down as you drive to the point where the engine will stall from lack of electrical current and you won't be able to start it again.


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks. I'll have to check it out closer over the weekend. The source of the screech may well be from a different pulley. It has been charging okay at higher speeds. Probably enough to keep the battery up.


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

What this issue sounds more like is a loose or worn belt. When the belt slips, it won't spin some belt driven accessories, like the alternator. When the belt is slipping and the alternator is stationary, the lights will be dim because the alternator isn't doing anything. I'd say start by checking belt tension or just replacing the belt.


----------

